# millenials dying their hair grey



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2016)

http://pix11.com/2016/02/04/millennials-dying-hair-gray-as-part-of-new-fashion-trend/

From man buns to lumberjack beards and normcore, the trend clock never stops.

Keeping with that theme, it appears young men are now opting to turn that clock forward, embracing the gray.

Millennials are dying their hair silver for a more mature look.

The trend – which is highly disputed on social media – was recently given a boost in validity by the New York Times, where the publication referred to two big names who recently went gray - Zayne Malik formerly of “One Direction” and Olympic Freestyle skier Gus Kenworthy both rocking gray hair.

The job – which will cost you between $300-$600 depending on where you go – involves stripping the natural hair color and then adding some silver tones.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 5, 2016)

Dafuq? you have to earn that gray.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2016)

What the hell? I've been going gray since 7th grade. I'm about 90% there. It was my thing. Now people are going to thing I'm trying to be trendy.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2016)

akwooly said:


> Dafuq? you have to earn that gray.


No doubt!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2016)

I've had some color added to tone down the "silver" to grey.  Is it going to be trendy to use electrolysis to create male-pattern baldness too.


----------



## frazil (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm starting to get gray streaks around my temples. I like the silver hair look and I'd be ok with a cruella de'ville look, but I'm afraid I have 20 years of looking "tired" to go through first. I can understand why they might skip straight to gray.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, I hope the trend is just a trend, and goes as quickly as it came. Just doesn't look good seeing grey on a young face, imo.

35 and not greying yet...but my dad is in his 70s and is salt and pepper, not grey/silver...lovely Native American heritage.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 8, 2016)

My old boss told me I needed some gray hair before he would consider calling me a senior mechanical engineer.  I should've come into work the next day with my hair dyed.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2016)

If all these hipster douchebags got real jobs, they wouldn't have to pay for their grey hair (early 30's, and if the sides of my hair are any indicator, I should be a silver fox by 40...)


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> What the hell? I've been going gray since 7th grade. I'm about 90% there. It was my thing. Now people are going to thing I'm trying to be trendy.


Matt is so hipster- he's been going grey since before it was cool to go grey.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe I'll try skinny jeans next.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Picture...so we can see if you look hipster enough with grey hair and skinny jeans.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

keep dreaming.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Lmbo...and I got lots of it. When will skinny jeans finally go away?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> When will skinny jeans finally go away?


Soon, I hope.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2016)

The sooner the better! Skinny jeans with a kardashianesque ass (only mines not fake) do not mix without looking trampy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 8, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Picture...so we can see if you look hipster enough with grey hair and skinny jeans.


Matt what are you doing, those socks definitely don't match!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

I saw a kid in the mall "busting a sag" while wearing skinny jeans. It was funny as hell. You can't be gangsta and hipster at the same time.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2016)

I guess they don't match with a big package either....at least not in public away from the male strip club.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Matt what are you doing, those socks definitely don't match!


That looks very uncomfortable and painful. I don't get skinny jeans.


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Matt what are you doing, those socks definitely don't match!


How you doin'?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Being objectified is making me uncomfortable.

Edit:

I like it.


----------

